# Frankenpolishes - custom mix your own polish!



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a big fan of this blog and I thought it would be fun to post some of my own frankens along with the recipe.  I've taken so super ugly polishes of mine, mixed 'em together and come up with some really cool new combinations.  Here are a couple of my first frankens:

Faux Jade (Chanel Jade dupe)






Equal parts CG Moonlight and OPI A Little Less Conversation (I used about 1/3 of a bottle each) and 1/2 the amount of CG Turned Up Turquoise used of the CG & OPI colors (so 1/6 of a bottle).

Moss (sorry for the toes)





About 1/2 bottle Sation Mikasa with 1/6 bottle Orly Wandering Vine, and a couple of drops of a black cream polish

I'll post a few more once I get pictures taken.  Now get to mixing and share some of your own frankens!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

yes i love that blog too! such good / creative ideas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love your jade replica!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2010)

Starry Night Franken





Again, sorry for the toe.





I used:
Wet 'n' Wild Blue Moon (but any dark, shimmering blue would work) about 2/3 of a bottle (maybe a little less)
Pure Ice Nasty Girl about 1/4 of a bottle
Orly Wandering Vine, 10-15 drops, just to give the color a tinge of green
A Black Cream polish, 5 drops, just to darken the color a bit


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Hooray, here's my first Franken!!





I'm calling it Snow Cherries from France. I love Tori Amos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used almost a full bottle of Wet & Wild Flirty Rose Creme, a few drops of Revlon Sheer 815 Glow Rosy, about a third of a bottle of Maybelline Salon Expert 605 Bitten Plum and a lot of pink glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The glitter came out kinda clumpy but that's okay! I'm really happy with this first attempt.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

I got really excited and made two more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pandora's Aquarium
Made with China Glaze - For Audrey, China Glaze - Re-Fresh Mint, Sussan Teal, $2 shop green polish.




Raspberry Swirl
Made with China Glaze Purple Panic, Sussan Fuchsia, $2 shop glitter, Revlon Sheers Glow Rosy, Revlon Sheers Sunstruck

Keeping up the Tori Amos theme


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

OMFg I have to have a crack at this tonight!! Time to say bye bye to all my manky pinks!!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 13, 2010)

Love Affair
Made with China Glaze Flying Dragon, Revlon Reddy, Jordana glitter & hearts, Revlon Sheers Glow Rosy, Wet & Wild Plum


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 13, 2010)

That blog is a fun read, but I'm just to lazy to try to make any of my own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I love seeing what you all have come up with


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 29, 2010)

Fleur/Lani
The first was made for my friend Fleur, I used a cheap $2 shop green, blue and yellow shades, China Glaze Refresh-Mint, Sour Apple, Lemon Fizz.
The second polish I made myself as I loved the way Fleur's turned out but I had run out of the green $2 shop polish. I used Jordana Rich Green for the green substitute and added some China Glaze Blue Hawaiian for extra sparkle. It turned out different but in a good way, so I named it after me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause I'm vain lol.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

More, more, must Franken moooooore!!!!





Circus Girl = Clear polish & Lime Crime Magic Dust in Circus Girl





Lime Criminal = Clear polish & Lime Crime Magic Dust in Lime Criminal, plus a few drops of Jordana Rich Green to bump up the opacity.





Elf = Clear polish & Lime Crime Magic Dust in Elf, plus a few drops of Jordana Rich Green to bump up the opacity.





Summer in the City (Regina Spektor salute!)... I forget what I used.





Gaga (because it reminds me so much of the lipstick she wore a while ago.. Lavender Whip?)= a few drops of Napoleon Perdis Chandelier Shine black nail polish, mixed into half a bottle of Manicare French Pink and I THINK Jordana Pink Rock?





Loveology = Klean Colour Covalt and Neon Pink, a few drops of Jordana Purple Dynamite and a $2 shop blue, all added to an unnamed brand half full of a pink polish.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol, it's freakin' addictive, isn't it?!  I've got 10 more I need to add here, myself.

Cali Girl Franken (Hot Pink Jelly with glitter) & China Glaze Glacier Ombre

In sunlight





In daylight





Cali Girl consists of equal parts clear polish and any hot pink polish (I used New York Summer Hot Rocket Pink, and as much glitter as you want (I used an iridescent jelly glitter polish, Pure Ice Don't You Wish).


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

Oooo, show us!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to remember as many formulas as I can.

Part 1:

City Slicker:  A dirty, shimmering charcoal with black and holo glitter
1/2 bottle Sation Mikasa, 1/8 bottle black cream, TKB Trading Holla Glitter & Black Glitter (there might be another color or two of polish mixed in, I just can't remember)
In sunlight





In daylight





Crown Jewels:  A shimmering eggplant with fuschia & turquoise glitter
1/3 bottle WNW Blue Moon, 1/3 bottle Lincoln Center, 1/3 bottle Pure Ice Cheatin
In sunlight





Molten Peach:  A metallic, golden peach
I believe it's 1/8 bottle OPI Cabana Banana, 1/2 bottle Pure Ice Jaguar, 1/3 bottle Pure Ice Gold Mist, a few drops of Pure Ice Iced Copper, and then topped off with Pure Ice Excuse Me, TKB Reflecks Bronze Glitter
In sunlight





In daylight





Queen's Mum:  A dusty, deep lavender cream
Nearly 1/2 bottle each of NYC Lincoln Center and Nicole In Your Hands, a few drops each of a black cream and white cream (equal number of drops)
In daylight





Satin Nightie:  a slightly metallic, rosy blush
I don't remember the exact quantities, but I think I used Sation Midtown Haze, Pure Ice Watermelon Ice, Pure Ice Nasty Girl, Pure Ice Lilac Mist and Creative Nail Design Nylon Blonde & Silicone Smile
In daylight





I'll post Part 2 when they're ready!


----------



## trincess (Mar 31, 2010)

slate blue franken, done with black and blue added drop by drop to white =)


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

Gorgeous Frankens!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty color and I love that bottle!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2010)

this i a neat idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that hot pink ombre..!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 6, 2010)

I muuust make Cali Girl, Crown Jewels keeps growing on me too!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2010)

the new shades look hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i read that blog sometimes and love to see what others make up but never bothered to do any myself.. though i do love to layer certain colors together.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 6, 2010)

Part 2:

No Shrinking Violet:  shimmering mid-tone violet with lavender glitter
I don't remember exact quantities, but I believe I used WNW Blue Moon, Pure Ice Lilac Mist, Pure Ice Nasty Girl, CND Nylon Blonde, TKB Trading Lavender Glitter and Purple Sparks
In sunlight





In daylight





Punk Cheerleader:  shimmering bright pink with black glitter
About 1/6 bottle New York Summer Hot Rocket Pink, 1/6 bottle Pure Ice Peony, 1/3 bottle Pure Ice Watermelon Ice, a few drops each of Pure Ice Lilac Mist, Pure Ice Naughty Girl, a couple of drops of a black cream polish (to darken the color just a little), and loads of TKB Trading Black Glitter and Pinky Pink Reflecks Glitter (I may have also dumped some TKB Holla Glitter in there, too)
In sunlight





In daylight





Silverscreen:  a metallic, silvery lavender
Equal parts Milani Tricky Treat and Key Lime Shine with a few drops each of Sation Orchid Occlude and WNW Bleu Bijou, there may also be some Pure Ice Lilac Mist and Nasty Girl mixed in, too
In sunlight





Smoke Signal:  a metallic, smokey charcoal with a violet cast
Equal parts Milani Tricky Treat and Key Lime Shine with a few drops of black cream polish, WNW Blue Moon, and Sation Orchid Occlude
In sunlight





In daylight





Tarnished:  a metallic golden khaki
OPI Cabana Banana, WNW Bijou Blue, Pure Ice Excuse Me & Jaguar, CND Creme Brulee, probably a couple of drops of black cream polish, and TKB Trading Glitters in Sugar and Green Sparks
In sunlight





In daylight


----------



## el8tedinak (Apr 6, 2010)

So I have a couple of 'newbie' questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you mix them right in the bottles? Or do you mix them and then put them in a bottle? Do you buy new bottles to put your Franken's in? 

Thanks!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought new, empty polish bottles and I mix the polishes in those bottles, along with a couple of little BBs to assist in the mixing.  I bought my bottles from Transdesign.com (along with a few cheap-o polishes to do some frankening) and the BBs from Walmart (you can find it in their sporting goods section near the ammo in a huuuuuge container).


----------



## el8tedinak (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This looks like so much fun, and lord knows I have lots of 'half-full' bottles of polish sitting around!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't been able to find any empty nail polish bottles readily available here at decent prices (best I found was $5 each, eep!) and my credit card is maxed at the moment which means no ordering from Transdesign etc :s *blush* 
So what I do is buy $2 shop polishes and mix directly into half empty bottles. Helps that I bought a bunch of used and new good quality polishes off Trademe for uni and frankening for $20 (got about 25-30 polishes plus some Clarins glosses, score!). A couple of my Frankens have just been attempts to modify shades that I have bought which looked good in the bottle but just don't look nice at all on my nails. For these I poured about a third of the polish out and then started adding things in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps too!
Purrtykitty - Just finished making a nail polish that looks as though it is the lovechild of Cali Girl and a Unicorn/stars/rockets/rainbows/fluffy kitties/cupcake/neon glitter orgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will post pictures in a few days depending on how long my current mani lasts - just got a bunch of new stuff today in the post and from my sister and I'm loving it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Purrtykitty - Just finished making a nail polish that looks as though it is the lovechild of Cali Girl and a Unicorn/stars/rockets/rainbows/fluffy kitties/cupcake/neon glitter orgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will post pictures in a few days depending on how long my current mani lasts - just got a bunch of new stuff today in the post and from my sister and I'm loving it!_

 





  That sounds awesome!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 10, 2010)

oh man! its been so long since I have done this! I used to do it all the time in High school, all my polishes looked the same because I always tend to go way overboard with it!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_





  That sounds awesome!!_

 
Meet Cali Girl's out of control younger sister, Violent Cupcake! 




Here's another completed one, She's Your Cocaine




This one is finished but needs a name...




I'm not sure if this is finished! It just doesn't look quite right yet :s




This is definitely not finished! I don't even know what I'm trying to accomplish here... HELP!




Here they are together


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooh, now THAT is a hot pink!!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 16, 2010)

Can you guys help me name this please?

1/5th of a bottle of $2 shop green glitter polish
1/5th of a bottle of Fantasy Makers Vampish Red (don't know what they're talking about, it's so purple!)
A few drops of $2 shop silver glitter polish
All added to half a bottle of Satine by Australis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the dusty light purple and the contradictory green glitter. It looks almost holo-like in the bottle.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

New franken!  Loved what Dr. Frankenpolish did here, so I did my own version!  I followed the recipe pretty closely, but I also added in Sally Hansen Celeb City.  Mine ended up being a more brownish-red...like dried blood, I guess.  I plan on tweaking it a bit more, though, but for now, here's what I came up with!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_




slate blue franken, done with black and blue added drop by drop to white =)_

 
Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## mizvolta (May 19, 2010)

This is such a cool idea! I will definitely try and mix some cheap polishes up if I can find empty bottles for an affordable price.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

Transdesign.com sells them for pretty cheap.


----------

